
Survey HN: Did the Moon Landing Happen? - david927
https://glinnt.com
======
gus_massa
MythBusters said that it was easier to build a rocket and go to the Moon that
to use the 1970-visual-effects to create a fake version. So I vote yes.

~~~
david927
That’s ridiculously untrue.

------
ChrisGranger
Anonymous online surveys border on useless.

~~~
david927
Hey Chris, yeah I know. I’m not planning to publish the results, I just wanted
to get a sense of US vs non-US views on it.

